# First Look: Masse by Spitfire Audio



## donbodin (Jan 14, 2017)

Layering and blending samples from the entire Spitfire Symphony Orchestra and delivering instant orchestral color and texture, Masse is exactly the kind of tool music makers like myself rely on to quickly create realistic, virtual orchestration.
Details, Demos, and more: http://bit.ly/2jJvs40



Masse is included in the Spitfire Symphony Orchestra and sells for $1699 from Spitfire Audiohttp://www.SpitfireAudio.com


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 14, 2017)

very cool review. makes me wanna buy the series... when there is a bigger sale


----------

